# Holster question for P226 Tactical



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

I own a 1st gen p229 and it has never, ever failed to function, with thousands of rounds run through it. I am going to buy a P226 Tacops in 9mm, but have been having a problem coming up with a holster solution for OWB carry. Safariland doesn't show an option for the Tacops. I have a M&P Shield in 9mm and a Triple T, IWB holster, which is the most comfy I've ever had for carry. Any help from anyone who owns a P226 Tacops would be appreciated. Don't hate on me if there's already a thread on it, because I pored over the site for a while and couldn't find anything. That doesn't mean a thread's not out there, just that I'm too tarded to find one.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Nobody? figures...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tap-n-Rack may have your answer. He will be here sometime soon.

GW


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

goldwing said:


> Tap-n-Rack may have your answer. He will be here sometime soon.
> 
> GW


Thanks, GW! Having a heck of a time finding one.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Kydex is your solution... custom made holsters from Zero Concealment Systems (ZCS) is a reputable company that I trust completely. They've made 4 holsters and 2 mag carriers for me so far... and will be making my 5th holster when I decide I need one, lol. 

I can post pics later if you like. Prices are amazing and they make custom holsters in 30 days (delivered to your door in 30 days!)... unlike most who are way behind on their orders because it's a hobby or part time gig. Check em' out!


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks, TAPnRACK. I'll check them out. I'll be getting a SP-01 Tactical also and I anticipate having the same problem with that one too. Pics would be nice, but post only if it won't cause too much inconvenience. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

After checking their site, looks like Zero Concealment Systems is behind too, lol. They show to be "not taking orders" on the holster and mag holder. I'll figure something out. Thanks again.


----------

